# Good share trading blogs?



## debaron (17 April 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if you know of any quality share trading blogs that are suitable for beginners? Who reads a book these days when you have a screen infront of you? haha.. *kidding*

Or any other beginner areas for share trading?


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2008)

*Re: Good share trading blog?*

There's a few members here with great blogs. I suggest you look through the most recent posts and look for signatures with blogs and start from there. Many of them will have links to other blogs they feel worthy. All the best, kennas


----------



## theinvestorguru (20 March 2013)

*Re: Good share trading blog?*



kennas said:


> There's a few members here with great blogs. I suggest you look through the most recent posts and look for signatures with blogs and start from there. Many of them will have links to other blogs they feel worthy. All the best, kennas




Any particular blog, I mean specific one?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 March 2013)

*Re: Good share trading blog?*



theinvestorguru said:


> Any particular blog, I mean specific one?




Blogs are blogs mate.

I would stick here 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/

Learn how to use the search function.

Follow the doyens of technical and fundamental analysis who post here regularly.

Follow threads, options, futures, gold, etc. etc. , it is all here

Sometimes you need to stop looking, and just read, and learn.

gg


----------



## Alvin Purple (23 March 2013)

This is very good advice.

Listen to it, act on it, and you will be richly rewarded.


----------

